# Lowline fuel consumption update



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hello

I have just done over 300 miles and according to the on board computer averaged 26.1 mpg. The total on the clock is heading for 4000 so the engine is maybe loosening a little. 

In reality, it was 321.4 miles taking 57.04 litres, equating to 25.58 mpg. I think this is impressive for a 5 tonne heavily loaded lump. I did try to squeeze 58 litres in to get the extra Clubcard point, but to no avail. 

The journey was motorway/dual carriage way. 

25 mpg is in my view very good for a tag axle vehicle of this weight, and the figures are about 10% better than the previous Luton type van I used to own. 

Russell


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

That's good news Russell and it might get even better with a few more miles on it? 

I will be happy with anything over 20 MPG out of our Luton tag when we get it. 


Richard...


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Forgot to ask Russell

What speeds were you doing?


Richard..


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Speed*

Speed varies Richard but usually 62 ish - 100 kph. I do not use cruise control either, and also pull away in second gear. I did do about 15 miles at 50 though through the road works near Nottingham.

Russell


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

RichardnGill said:


> That's good news Russell and it might get even better with a few more miles on it?
> 
> I will be happy with anything over 20 MPG out of our Luton tag when we get it.
> 
> Richard...


Hi

We done two weeks in Scotland last year and a total of just under 1700 miles and averaged exactly 20 mpg in our tag. I mostly drive at 60 mph on motorways with a very light foot.

steve


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Lowline*

Ah, Steve, but your van is considerably taller than mine - 28 cm so, as far as I am aware, plus your Luton is a "overhang" over the cab, where as I do not have this.

Russell


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Lowline*



Rapide561 said:


> Ah, Steve, but your van is considerably taller than mine - 28 cm so, as far as I am aware, plus your Luton is a "overhang" over the cab, where as I do not have this.
> 
> Russell


yes-sorry Russ. I wasn't trying to compare with yours, the info was more for RichardnGill's benifit knowing they are getting a new tag soon. 

steve


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks Steve. 

I have reckoned on anything over 20 MPG as a bonus. But I still live in hope of getting close to Russells MPG, but with a shead above the cab it is not going to be easy.

It is going to be a shock getting 20 MPG as our curent 3500Kgs van can often give 30 MPG

As Russell said the 747 is a bit taller than the Swift so might never get as much to the gallon, so here is hoping for 22 out of the Bessie now.


Richard...


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*High line*

The other Kontiki was a high line Richard and if you have a browse through some of my Italian journey/fuel stops, you will see 22 - 24 was possible.

Russell


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: Speed*



Rapide561 said:


> Speed varies Richard but usually 62 ish - 100 kph. I do not use cruise control either, and also pull away in second gear. I did do about 15 miles at 50 though through the road works near Nottingham.
> Russell


Out of interest Russell why do you not use your cruise control? especially through the 50mph section, makes speed limiting a doddle, you can watch the road not just the speedo


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Russell

totally {offtopic}

Thought about you last week when I passed the Rapide 561 coach on the M1 in Sheffield  :lol:


----------



## GTS1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Well done Russell, we pick up our new low line 669 in three weeks ( we hope ) it replaces our hi-top 669 (07) , we were quite happy with the fuel consumption and this was not a factor in changing . we were getting about 22mpg touring Scotland-France Italy and Spain in our big 5 tonne van. and look forward to the extra miles we can add for free, it might help to ofset the extra Euros we need to carry. Colin.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Lowline*

Hi

The 561 - yes, almost hourly to London these days with a fleet mix of Plaxton, Vanhool and what ever else is kicking about.

Reference cruise control - I claim that my control of fuel economy will always beat the cruise control. I tried to use it on the 50mph stretch of road works, but due to traffic flow and so on, use of cruise control seems to cause more use of the brakes.

Interestingly, the cruise control on the Vectra would appear to be able to beat my right foot.

Kontiki - 25-26 mpg, Vectra - 58 mpg!

Russell


----------



## 96203 (Sep 4, 2005)

Just bought a 2003 Suntor 590RL complete with Luton barn door front. 1st trip Cornwall - Yorkshire returned 23 mpg at about 63 mph on the GPS. Return trip in a hurry, 400 miles at a steady Motorway 72 GPS mph, (7hrs inc stops) when consumption crashed to 16 mpg! Moral, a light right foot in a vehicle with non existant aerodynamics really pays off. 

The MH was everything we wanted now the kids have left home; a 1st floor permanently made up bed without the length penalty provided by a low line, tasteful upholstery as opposed to std MH fayre, a lounging rear L shaped lounge flooded with natural light from the Heike and full length side window. 

Only problem was engine size, we couldn't find our spec for ages until the new one came up but it suffered from the 84 bhp 2litre couldn't pull a skin off a rice pudding "power" plant. Quickly chipped courtesy of Kingtech which brought performance back to the same level as our 16 yr old 1.9TD Pilote. I expect the chip at hours of throttle on the floor use was responsible for the low consumption, but in all other ways it is a dramatic improvement for acceleration and torque. Driven sensibly I doubt there is a significant fuel consumption hit with it.

I do wonder about the folk reporting 30 mpg - are these the ones with angry HGVs up their back side at a steady 48 mph driving everyone crazy and making the motoring public despise and detest us? 

Another essential upgrade were new door speakers, the OEM units were just a joke. Take them out and you see why the sound is so crap - no magnet to speak of. Additional speakers at the rear and a new head unit sorted out camp site hi fi requirements. But why doesn't an otherwise well equipped van come with decent sound anyway?

The real surprise were new alloys shod with Toyo 16" tryres, replacing Michelin Campers. What a difference! Gone is the crashing, jarring van ride, it's almost car like now. Whether this is down to lower unsprung weight or more supple side walls I don't know but the improvement is dramatic. The fitter says we should be running them at 65 psi, higher than the tyre pressures we inherited, so it isn't down to softer inflation pressures.

The 5 yr old Lesiure battery was all but dead so I have a carbon fibre unit on order for the tiny space under the driver's seat. Is there an alternative location for a fatter unit? Twin with another under passenger seat perhaps? 

We bought the van off a small trader (e-Bay) at about £5k under normal forecourt prices so no complaints but he had to replace a front wheel bearing and the speedo sender immediately and a slipping clutch (burnt out with hot spots - Fiat dealer says mileage is genuine) was replaced a bit later, all at 9,000 miles use! What is it with Fiats? 

Chris


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Kernow_kamper said:


> Just bought a 2003 Suntor 590RL complete with Luton barn door front. 1st trip Cornwall - Yorkshire returned 23 mpg at about 63 mph on the GPS. Return trip in a hurry, 400 miles at a steady Motorway 72 GPS mph, (7hrs inc stops) when consumption crashed to 16 mpg! Moral, a light right foot in a vehicle with non existant aerodynamics really pays off.
> 
> Chris


Hi Chris

Good to see you back and posting.
It seems you might have a bargain with the Suntor. Hope all goes well and it gives you miles of enjoyment.


----------

